# 4" reds



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

these are my 5 4" reds.What do you think of them.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those guys have some really nice color on them


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

really nice color


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

terrific color on those reds.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

The fish themselves are beautiful.

I believe they could use some sort of cover though.

Pac


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice red








Some driftwood and plant would be great








Chouin


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Great fish, not sure I like your color scheme to be honest though.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice colors on them get rid of that boat though


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice intense red on those bad boys!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

nice red belly's


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice flames ont he reds, maybe they are getting that flame color cus of that bright blue back ground.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Very nice red colloration on your Reds , they looks very healty









Thanks for sharing Winsor


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Beautiful little reds! Those colors are unreal








The decor isn't really my cup of tea, but to each his own


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> The decor isn't really my cup of tea,
> [snapback]867976[/snapback]​


Yeah I agree I would have loved to had it natural,but I really had no money and I bought the decor when I bought my tank so I really used all my money on the tank.


----------

